
Google Assistant no longer needs every 'hey' and 'OK' - ElectricalPast
https://www.engadget.com/2018/06/21/google-assistant-continued-conversation-available/
======
crooked-v
"Google" is still an awful key word for voice activation. To me, it seems far
too prone to semantic satiation and mushy pronunciation from over-use.

~~~
qqii
It's use as a verb also makes it feel slightly odd when you refer to it as a
noun, compared to Alexa for example which is a name.

